# MKIV Golf 2.0 to VR6 engine swap



## Dave D (Apr 1, 2010)

OK, before everyone tells me to check the archives for info, I have spent hours looking but have found nothing usable. So what I am asking is : 
Has anyone posted a good step by step thread of swapping out a 2.0 for a 12v VR6 in a MKIV Golf/Jetta??
I am not a noob to swaps and own an Auto shop, so the tech aspect is easy. The info I am really after is for the wiring/ecm/immobilizer part of the swap. What parts are plug and play, and what parts have to be swapped from the original donor? Would it be easier to send the ECM to be flashed to eliminate the Immobilizer?
This are the type of questions I need answered.

And to those who say " just sell the car and buy an original VR6 car", my answer is that they didn't make a VR6 4 door Golf!! I need the 4 door, but don't like the looks of the Jetts!!

Thanks,

Dave D.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

what year are the two cars?


----------



## Dave D (Apr 1, 2010)

The vehicle getting the swap is a 2001 Golf, I have not purchased the donor yet. I assume(here we go) that I need to get at least a 2000 to 2001 Jetta glx donor. I want an auto trans. I was planning on looking for a totalled but running car as I probably need too many things to just get them separate from a salvage yard. I was told that roughly the swap involves: The engine and trans themselves(along with needed mounts and plumbing), the ECM and harness( will they plug and play into the 2.0 Golf's main connectors?), the trans controller and harness, and then here's where things get questionable..........
What about the IP cluster and the immobilizer? Do I just swap the IP from the donor or do I use my original cluster and have the immobilizer removed via a reflash?? Is the cluster swapped due to the tach signal??
Then the easy stuff is swapping over the larger brakes/hubs and front springs from the donor. 
I was a GM dealer master tech for 14 years, but this is my first VW swap, so I am just trying to research what others have done right and wrong.


----------



## lowbug2001 (Dec 14, 2009)

well i can tell you about the immobilizer the reason you need to swap the cluster etc is because the cluster the chip in the key and the computer all have to match otherwise immobilzer will be activated easiest and cheapest thing to do is jus to swap the cluster obvisously the computer and take the chip out of the donor car key and swap it into your key and you wont have to worry about it


----------



## Dave D (Apr 1, 2010)

*Key chip?*

Where on/in a key is the immobilizer chip? I'm looking at it and can't visualize what you are referring to. Is it a type or resistor pellet like the General Motors system or is it inside the remote??


----------



## Dave D (Apr 1, 2010)

*So....no one has done a MKIV to MKIV Vr swap??*

I can't believe no one else has stepped up with info ??
Here's what I understand so far, please chime in if you have info to offer:
I have a 2001 MKIV 4 dr Golf, and I just bought a 2001 MKIV VR6 Jetta(totaled). 
The mechanicals are a direct bolt in ( engine mounts, spindles axles,etc...)
The wire harnesses (ECU, trans controller,gas pedal harness) will plug right in to existing plugs.
BUT........Here's where I would like some clarification. Some have said that in a MKIV swap I must use( or this is the easy way out) the IP cluster, IGN key and cyl. My question is, since I have the equipment to do so, can I just reprogram/relearn the immobilizer(IP cluster) to the "new"ECU and retain my original key and IP?? The only physical difference I can see with the cluster is that the "EPC" light is not used (even at the startup bulb check). Is this light bulbe still there and just not activated by the ECU due to the engine not using a drive by wire? If the VR ecu is installed and the Immobilizer adapts cleared (Immo 2) and then the "new" ecu is recognized, is that all that needs to be done?? It would seem that the earlier Immo 2 just needs to see what ECU number is there and should not care if it is a 2.0 or 2.8. 
Does this make sense??


----------



## Mr.JTI (Apr 10, 2012)

*To Dave D*

Hey dave its been nine months since you last posted here but, 
i just wanted to know if you found the answers you were looking for online or just by going ahead and doing it? I have a 2000 gti vr6 that I banged up pretty bad and i bought a 2002 gti 2.0 with the motor blown and am going to do the swap. Ive been trying to find any info online and in forums but as you found out aswell, there is very little info to go by. So my question to you is if you finally went through with the swap what problems did you come by and what bit of advice could you possible pass down to me? 
Anything will help. 
Thanks.


----------



## Mr.JTI (Apr 10, 2012)

*opps*

meant to say a year and nine months. corrected myself cause i know someone else will.


----------



## Dave D (Apr 1, 2010)

I got help from no-one, I guess the swap is too easy for others to provide help

I ended up getting side tracked away from my Golf by other stuff so the swap will have to wait.

Dave.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

you hack the ECU and remove the immobilizer and its no problem.


----------

